# Finally getting somewhere...



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Caught this yesterday. Been a tough year so far and hadn't gotten one over three but when you've got determination you know eventually something has to give. Well it gave when this guy decided to thump my jignpig ended up being 6.1 lbs on the digital.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That's a brute! A hog! A giant! A biggun'! A big piglet! Keep the jignpig tied to one rod and you're in good shape. Good job!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice fish!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice fish G3!! That's a beauty!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Good work!!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Persistence and the almighty jig n pig prevail yet again,congrats on landing that beauty.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Congrats...nice looking fish!!!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats! Way to hang in there...I guess being patient paid off!


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

That is a great looking bass, nice coloring.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind remarks. Good luck to everyone out there. The majority are going to be if not already on some beds right now, this wasn't a bedding fish but there have been some real nice pigs caught this spring (shared on here) and I only expect to see more.


----------



## FishHunter007 (May 12, 2011)

nice fish dude what a monster


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Thats the way to start the year.


----------

